# So I bought a new MK 25 P226 desert sand and guess what?



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I needed to replace a sig carry scorpion that I parted with due to harsh recoil in my opinion of course . So I bought a 226 navy seal MK25 9mm. Went to range at friend house just to tap a few through her before I went to the real range to put her on paper. First I field stripped her and lubricated as people do and dealer a greed ! So first 60 rounds go through perfect using all 115 gr. American Eagle Lawman and some Federal which is the cheap stuff in the purple box. After another 25 to 30 rounds she would not feed or eject . So of course I'm pissed looking at a $1000 plus gun saying wtf? Well she will not cycle the federal but likes the American Eagle and the Law man hmmm? Then I had the almost the same issue in my Springfield EMP 9mm WTF? So my guess is that this Federal 9mm 115 gr. Is junk? I have fire many boxes of this through my other guns which are 45 acp but with out a hiccup ? So I say WTF?? Also noticing a very dull bunch of markings all over the barrel of the 226 unlike any other I have seen and they don't come off! I will be bringing the 226 back to dealer for their thoughts but here I thought "This is a Navy seal gun" It should eat it all right???? Feel free to throw your thoughts.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

My CZ po7 duty that I use to own would eat all kinds of ammo with no problem and it was a $495 gun! Remember you get what you pay for ? ??? This is the second big money sig that has had some sort of issue I have owned and I say again WTF?


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

OK so went by the dealer today that I purchased gun from. They looked it over and broke it down to say nothing looks wierd? Finish on barrel is a bit odd with the dull spots but as a whole it looks fine. Take it to the range and let's see? I bought 1 box of blazer brass 124 gr. I had some speer 115 gr. Some fiochii 115 some American Eagle 115 gr. Maybe some magtec too and of course the box of federal crap that was not ejecting. My friend brought along his M&P shield 9mm for a test on the Federal . So I run mag after mag of all the above ammo and not the Federal .All runs perfect with tight groups and no malfunctions and I ran some of it pretty fast to get the sig hot and dirty! The gun runs great so then we put the Federal champion 115 gr. in my friends shield and after 3 shots it with not eject and primer is hit but round doesn't go off! Clear the gun and try again and the same thing happens after 2 more rounds.We go again and another bad primer so I'm saying this is a crap box of ammo and will not buy this again!! The 226 ran great for almost 275 rounds with tight groups a 7 yrds. And also 25 yrds, The sig is a very good shooter at this point and I will continue to run her like a seal!!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Have any pictures? :mrgreen:


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sig arms .com look up P226 MK.25 desert.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I won't shoot that red box Federal from Walmart either. I never had your problem - but I prev would get a jam every 400 rounds or so. It was maddening, as it was happening to my main carry gun several years ago. I'd try another 1k rounds before I'd trust it. Then, it's happen again.

People at another forum reported similar issues with that red box Federal. After I stopped using it, I never had another issue again. My extractor kept slipping off the rim of the casing, so I think there was some sort of manufacturing issue. Only happened with that brand, and never again after that. I buy WWB at WalMart now


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have contact Federal and returned the ammo to them.I will wait to see what they say? I will not use the champion ammo any more and my P226 MK.25 is running good with all other ammo!


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I think that particular Federal ammo is too lightly loaded. I remember it not functioning in Gen 4 Glocks either. It may function in older guns that are broken in but not in a new gun with a stiffer recoil spring. I also noted that when shooting Blazer Brass in my well-used Glock, the cases barely made it out the ejection port; they would just sorta fall at my feet. In a new Glock it probably wouldn't eject.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I ran more mag tech today and speer plus fiochii through the 226 today and all is well. She must have 500 rounds down the pipe in 2 weeks so I'm pretty happy with it. I ran some older federal champion through my glock 30 last week and she inhaled it like a shark!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

shift1 said:


> I ran more mag tech today and speer plus fiochii through the 226 today and all is well. She must have 500 rounds down the pipe in 2 weeks so I'm pretty happy with it. I ran some older federal champion through my glock 30 last week and she inhaled it like a shark!


It's a great gun, bad ammo. 
Good shooting 
:smt1099


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

So I finally hear back from federal ammo. They are telling me they found some CBC ammo in the box of champion 9mm I returned to them and that they wanted to know if I put that in there ? Lol ! I told there guy I had no idea were that came from and that I ran their ammo in 3 different guns and it all did the same. He was baffled ? He ask what other ammo I was running and none were the CBC. So after a 10 minute conversation he said he was mailing me a check for $15 bucks. Good deal I say because I have never had any issue with them but I probably never buy the champion rounds again!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Interesting....


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Got the check and it was good for $15.00


----------

